# 34 people rescued from 11 vessels and we weren't one of 'em.



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Originally posted on wrong forum. Mods please delete the other. Thank you.*

Sunday morning at 4:30 AM at Boyd's on the TC Dike. A group of us gathered for bait and discussed the weather. Most agreed with the reports that had that storm system arriving in the middle of the afternoon. Winds were supposed to be ~5 mph out of the south til then. The NOAA broadcast seemed to support this, as did the local weather reports, and the data from the buoys.

I had never taken my boat off shore. I have a 23' Mako (1982) with a 200 hp Yamaha (1996). I have basically rebuilt the entire boat, and motor, and have a ton of faith in both. We decided to try our luck.

My sister rode with me, and my pal went solo in his boat, a 24' Trophy Cuddy cabin. We arrived at a rig 28 miles out and set up to do some fishing. It was so rough it took me 45 minutes just to rig up the rods for snapper. I am a bit of a novice at off-shore, and it was *very* choppy. It was not 5 mph choppy. It was pretty rough. My sis was basically too nervous to fish, and I had a hard time staying near the rig, fighting the winds and current, and we kept drifting off. I don't have a hook to tie off to the rig. A third boat had showed up, a ~21' Whaler. Every time I drifted away from the rig, the Whaler would jump into the spot I had just vacated.

After about an hour of fishing futility, and my buddy and I watching the sky blacken, we decide to get back in.

I estimate we made it maybe a mile back toward Galveston before the wind hit us. The temp dropped instantly about 15 degrees. The driving rain was the hardest I've ever been in. We narrowly avoided a water spout by less than 50 yards. Lightning flashed all around us with almost instantaneous thunderclaps. The seas rose to 8-10 feet, and the winds swirled, making it seem like a washing machine. I'd power just enough to crest the swells coming straight at us, only to then have the bow fall and bury into the next wave/swell. Seemed like after about every third wave, we'd get hit broadside by a monster wave, rolling the boat to port so hard we'd have water coming up to the top of the gunnels. It was a constant 3+ hour struggle to steer, and throttle, throwing the bow of that Mako left, and right, and up and over the waves, trying to never over or under throttle. Bilge running like a fire hose, half blind, and terrified we made it slowly back in.

There were two weed lines. Coming back in, the first one almost killed my motor. I dropped to neutral and let the weeds clear the prop. The second weed line killed both of my buddy's twin motors. He had to trim them up and pull **** from them while I maintained a harrowing stationary position along side. Sometimes we did lose sight of each other, despite only being ~30 yards apart. Visibility was almost zero. My Garmin was no longer showing our track, so all I had was to point my boat as much West by North West as I dared to more or less head back towards the island without taking direct broadside waves repeatedly off my starboard side. I somehow managed to get my sister to get to the front of my console and grab us life jackets. She was stuck for about what seemed like an eternity on the forward deck, laying on her back. Every time the boat would land after a wave, it would bounce her about a foot into the air from which she would land in a heap, her head slamming onto the deck and she'd scream out in pain.

At one point my buddy was thrown up, out, and over the back of his captain's seat. The seat was broken, and he sustained some very nasty bruises. Almost all of the doors and enclosures on his boat were at least partially damaged.

At some point my boat was torqued sufficiently to pop all the screws holding my rear deck plate down. 3/4 inch marine grade plywood, glassed on both sides, screwed down every ten inches with monster screws....popped free. At about 8 miles from shore, my buddy ran out of fuel. I managed to get some rope prepared and it took us three times circling him, us taking on water, him on his knees at his bow, bobbing and bouncing like a cork, trying to get a rope tied off. I towed him at 3 knots the whole way in to the Galveston Yacht basin for gas.

My sister kept asking me the whole way if I was nervous. If I was afraid. Would we make it? I kept telling her yes, but in my heart I did not believe we would. That squall tested us and our boats. Afterwards we joked at the dock about the movie "The Perfect Storm". I mentioned that movie flashed before my eyes every time we overtopped one of those massive waves only to fall into the trough behind it, staring up at the next wave while the bow struggle to free itself from the water. Everyone else said they thought of the same thing.

I just kept thinking of that smaller Whaler back at that rig. I wondered if he made it. If he tried to run for it like us, did he get swamped? If he tied off to the rig, the way the winds swirled the waves like a washing machine did he get smashed onto the rig?

Today I feel like I've been in a car wreck. All I know for sure is we were lucky. Real lucky. I know I made a deal out there on that water, and I need to go make true those words I vowed.

If you just get us home alive...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, that would be scary as heck...I know I'd have been trying to get ahold of Jesus on speed dial!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

What time did you make it to the yacht basin?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

duuuuude....


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Small boats need to be VERY aware of the weather! I have been out in 72' boats that didn't seem big enough! Unless you have "ice cream conditions" for the next 24 hrs., fish close in!

Glad you made it in!

Later
R3F


----------



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Made it to the yacht basin around 1 pm.


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

If he was in a Whaler he probably had an easier time than you did. Whalers are amazing in rough seas.

Steve


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

My boat was up on top of the north jetty after the storm and some told me they saw a pic of it posted on here. Has anyone seen that?


----------



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice lady was working there and helped us get that towed boat pulled over to the dock LOL.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

WestBayRedfish said:


> My boat was up on top of the north jetty after the storm and some told me they saw a pic of it posted on here. Has anyone seen that?


Yes


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I was in 30 to 35 foot seas on a 120 ft tug . Off the coast of florida . I made a deal too . And I haven't been back off shore that was 1999 I believe .


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow! Glad you all made it back safe. What's a day!.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Just wondering because what you typed and the time you made it back end sure doesn't add up. Also where did you get the info 34 people and 11 boats? 28 miles offshore?


----------



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

capt. david said:


> Just wondering because what you typed and the time you made it back end sure doesn't add up. Also where did you get the info 34 people and 11 boats? 28 miles offshore?


From the Chronicle web site. Listed the people rescued by USCG, Galveston Beach Patrol, the beach patrol from Freeport, and other good Samaritans who assisted in rescues.


----------



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

I guess I forgot this is the internet and there is always someone who wants to argue just to give themselves something to listen to.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Mister 15 post! I just asked a question. Don't get defensive. PS I was listening to the marine radio, and knew people who were out there helping with the rescues the entire time.


----------



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Not defensive. You didn't "just ask a question". You told me my story didn't add up. 

Just played out one of the most harrowing adventures of my life. After seeing other posts it appears a lot of people were fooled by the weather forecasts as well.

And people like you challenge me on my flipping time line. Unreal.

Mister 15 post has worked in IT and been on the net and message forums for the better part of 30 years. This is just like every other forum it seems. Unless you have post count rank, or a "capt" in front of your user name, some guys are always going to take ya less seriously.

No skin off my back. Congrats on your 4,628 posts. You should be very proud.

My kudos to those hard working people who bravely saved lives and property this Sunday. Those guys are heroes. Experienced veterans and novices alike got fooled, and ended up needing rescue. We are thankful those men and women do what they do. I learned some very valuable lessons about seamanship, weather prediction, and doing more to err on the side of caution no matter what the weather forecast might say.

My twin sis and I and my buddy didn't drown, our boats didn't capsize, and we made it out ok. Next time I will try and remember to keep a captain's log updated every 15 minutes so the arm chair QBs on shore listening to the radio will have something to chew on.

Now don't you go gettin defensive on me 46 hundred.

Peace.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

capt. david said:


> Mister 15 post! I just asked a question. Don't get defensive. PS I was listening to the marine radio, and knew people who were out there helping with the rescues the entire time.


So you weren't out there and you are questioning what he went through? Why? What do you have to gain from this?

I was fooled by the weather as well and so was the NOAA forecast but thanks for listening to it all unfold on the marine radio- I'm glad that you knew people out there helping other people though

And by the way- what does a person's post count matter anyways? Is it like you have more street cred with the more post you have?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have to say thanks for your story. We all make mistakes. Not everyone is perfect like some. You may save someone's life by telling your story. It was compelling. I'm glad Yall are all okay.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

These posts are why I haven't told the one about the water spout by Sea Wolf yet. Somebody might ask me if I really know what a water spout is.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

capt. david said:


> Just wondering because what you typed and the time you made it back end sure doesn't add up. Also where did you get the info 34 people and 11 boats? 28 miles offshore?


Easy Sherlock

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

capt. david said:


> Mister 15 post! I just asked a question. Don't get defensive. PS I was listening to the marine radio, and knew people who were out there helping with the rescues the entire time.


I don't belive you have a marine radio. It don't add up.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

capt. david said:


> Mister 15 post! I just asked a question. Don't get defensive. PS I was listening to the marine radio, and knew people who were out there helping with the rescues the entire time.


So the number of posts he has is proportionate to his credibility? 
Well then, look here junior, maybe YOU shouldn't jump to conclusions till you know for sure the exact number of rescues and wrecks. From yer "elder" on the forum


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Elder? 

I love it when members moderate lmao.

TH


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

Does wow cool sweet nice and way 2cool even count as posts. I could have 5gs ina week


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, he started it with the post count reference Grandpa:tongue:
And the attitude.
Edit:Madmike, did you search my posts:rotfl:
I try to add most of the time. Sometimes I argue for the heck of it. 
Sometimes I argue for a reason. 
Sometimes I drink and don't brain too goodhwell:


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

capt. david said:


> Mister 15 post! I just asked a question. Don't get defensive. PS I was listening to the marine radio, and knew people who were out there helping with the rescues the entire time.


Are you an aquatic Wrecker driver?


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

We got caught in the storm as well. Me and a few of my friends tried our luck at it also.the reason I wanted to reply to your post is because I was thinking the same things you were. I didn't know if we were going to make it back. We left out of Sabine pass. I have been in bad weather before, but not like that. I am glad to hear y'all made it back home safely. My buddy's boat made it through the storm then lost all power about 5 miles from the jetty wall. I towed him in the rest of the way in. I said a prayer out there in that storm, and asked him to help us get back home also.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

this thread rocks like a boat in eight foot swells.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

You guys have no business offshore. I hope you don't get someone killed in the future.


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

regardless of the validity of his post, i cannot think of a dumber person than you were for even thinking of trying it offshore that day... and the guy that just posted above me. yeah, i fished the bays that day... and as soon as it hit, i was tucked away and waited it out. when it was over, we went back to work on them fish. 

i just can't fathom how you would even contemplate going offshore that day... AND then come on here to tell us your amazing story. im glad you made it back in, but you ought to have your boat taken away putting other people's lives in danger like that.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I hope you learned something from your experience. I think you were smart to go out with a buddy boat. There's no way I'd go offshore without being with someone that had a substantial amount of experience to teach me what to do and what not to do. Glad ya'll made it in safely.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Marlingrinder said:


> You guys have no business offshore. I hope you don't get someone killed in the future.


my offshore business and my offshore account is none of your business.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I hope you learned something from your experience. I think you were smart to go out with a buddy boat. There's no way I'd go offshore without being with someone that had a substantial amount of experience to teach me what to do and what not to do. Glad ya'll made it in safely.


Well, if we didn't have experience prior, we do now. Although, I do believe I'll tuck that ace up my sleeve and hide it. And pretend I don't have it for future decisions ya get my drift
Â©


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Marlingrinder said:


> You guys have no business offshore. I hope you don't get someone killed in the future.


Get back in the jungle troll
Â©


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Marlingrinder said:


> You guys have no business offshore. I hope you don't get someone killed in the future.


Everyone thats been offshore ten miles or more in less than an 18 foot boat raise their hand...that's what i thought...lots of us.
Glad you guys are ok.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

The sea is very unforgiving even for the most seasoned capt. The weather can turn in an instant. Be prepared and know when to run. Always have your radio when running offshore. Full fuel tanks, charged batteries, and working bilge pumps are a must out there. Always have a backup plan and keep a weathered eye on the horizon.

Learn from your experience ad be prepared for the next trip. Glad you weren't fished from the drink


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Everyone thats been offshore ten miles or more in less than an 18 foot boat raise their hand...that's what i thought...lots of us.
> Glad you guys are ok.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yes, but have you ever gone 28 miles out in one knowing that a major storm would be approaching that day?

Not me, as I know there are way to many variables in place that could and will have you stuck out there like them.

I'm glad to hear they made it back semi safe, but you gotta admit, it was pretty foolish to head out that far knowing a storm like that was coming?

It's one thing to get caught off shore in a squall as that happens a lot, but to put yourself and others in harms way on a major storm coming in?

Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FireEater said:


> Yes, but have you ever gone 28 miles out in one knowing that a major storm would be approaching that day?
> 
> Not me, as I know there are way to many variables in place that could and will have you stuck out there like them.
> 
> ...


From a guy that runs into burning buildings for a living:tongue:

You know I'm kidding........right?

Â©


----------



## Triplelindy (May 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Easy Sherlock
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Man, awesome advice.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Triplelindy said:


> Man, awesome advice.


Likewise

Â©


----------



## Salty_Dawg (Mar 28, 2013)

Tailgator said:


> We got caught in the storm as well. Me and a few of my friends tried our luck at it also.the reason I wanted to reply to your post is because I was thinking the same things you were. I didn't know if we were going to make it back. We left out of Sabine pass. I have been in bad weather before, but not like that. I am glad to hear y'all made it back home safely. My buddy's boat made it through the storm then lost all power about 5 miles from the jetty wall. I towed him in the rest of the way in. I said a prayer out there in that storm, and asked him to help us get back home also.


Man I'm so glad you guys made it in. And thanks to the others with the kind words. Don't think I haven't thought over the last 24 hours about what might have happened, and how I could have ended my twin sister's life. I have to learn from that. People like MarlinGrinder taking pock shots about getting people killed is pretty classless considering what could have happened to a lot of folks Sunday. It's easy to say those things anonymously. I'm not worried about the other garbage. Everywhere people gather to chat on the internet, someone is bound to show up eventually and call someone a Noob, and act sideways.

When I was a younger man I would get angry at those types. I grew up, and at least on a chat forum...wiser.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> From a guy that runs into burning buildings for a living:tongue:
> 
> You know I'm kidding........right?
> 
> Â©


Haha! Funny thing is I hate doing it in a storm!

Bunkering out on way to a fire and worried about getting wet.......go figure. 

Sent from my iPhone 4.9 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

An older wise fisherman made me commit the following to memory:

The sea is the sea
It can control you and me
Every trip you make, you learn even more
Then the day occurs when the sea evens the score
Driving to your destination you feel so cool
Then nature teaches you a lesson and you feel like a fool
The sea is the sea
It can control you and me


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> An older wise fisherman made me commit the following to memory:
> 
> The sea is the sea
> It can control you and me
> ...


I just made that mess up, trying to ease the tension here on 2Cool


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> I just made that mess up, trying to ease the tension here on 2Cool


i just fart... usually does the trick


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> An older wise fisherman made me commit the following to memory:
> 
> The sea is the sea
> It can control you and me
> ...


Chills...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> An older wise fisherman made me commit the following to memory:
> 
> The sea is the sea
> It can control you and me
> ...


That's a fairly accurate haiku Joe, but, my point is, will you in the event let it drive you into the deeps?
You guys don't know how many times(as well as my passenger) I thought how it would just be easier to to just abandon ship and make the call. Countless times guys. 15 miles in 3 hours leaves much to the everthinking mind. 
Halfway back I was mentally and physically drained from the energy and thought that went into every decision on steering direction. I had a FRIEND on board that had married a girl that is a sister to me, and, well, I had to get him home. It was one of those cliche' times;if you're gonna be dumb, you better be smart; when life comes at you fighting, are you gonna lay down or fight for your cause.
I chose to bring my friend home to his wife. In hindsight, I'd almost choose the storm over her
My own wife really knew nothing of the day, and I'd lime to keep it at that.
I was able to make it in less than favorable conditions with a will for perseverance and life. Dark times are scary gents and ladies.

Â©


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, great thread! Just enough of everything!And a well tod story regardless. Glad ya'll made it back ok and learned something you probley already new deep down inside. Ive been waaaaaaaay out in a 48' footer in narley seas and want none of it, but you can get in just as much trouble in yak in the bay and never see the light of day again if Mother Nature rears her beautiful head! Iz all good on da forum!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

To the OP. thank you for your story it has been a teaching moment for myself and my son. First hand accounts are a good way to see how dangerous the gulf can be and how strong Mother Nature is. She deserves respect. I pray my children make good decisions when it comes to making trips off shore. Thanks for taking the time. Losing power means losing your life in these situations, you were very lucky. I have learned in the past few years that I'm not invinsible or immortal. It takes a bad mistake or an accident for us to learn some mistakes are perminant. 

Chuck


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You guys crack me up. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Brother, I can tell you now, there were a number of fake smiles thrown in that 3 hour time frame.
Â©


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone who says they were fooled by Sundays forecast is embarrassing !! Has any of you guys heard of radar?? At 4am there was a line of storms from San Antonio to college station to Louisiana. Come on now........


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story. Screw the trolls that are way to frequent on this site. I cant imagine how that felt. I had a few friends out that way that thankfully got back safe also. Guess with all the wind lately alot of people were looking to get off. lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Brother, I can tell you now, there were a number of fake smiles thrown in that 3 hour time frame.
> Â©


I've been around here a while. I see the "jest"

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ROBALO23 said:


> Anyone who says they were fooled by Sundays forecast is embarrassing !! Has any of you guys heard of radar?? At 4am there was a line of storms from San Antonio to college station to Louisiana. Come on now........


And a remaining forecast of 1-2foot seas led me to believe it would "dissipate". 
My error. A ____ up on my part.



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I've been around here a while. I see the "jest"
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


No jest, a bad judgement call on my part.

Â©


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Everyone thats been offshore ten miles or more in less than an 18 foot boat raise their hand...that's what i thought...lots of us.
> Glad you guys are ok.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Been offshore many times in a 17ft'er, never been out the day of a front that is suppose to come through.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*.*

Thats one for the record books. Now tighten up those nuts and bolts and get ready to do it again. This time a little wiser.

Drifter


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the story! Definitely something for us all to learn from. Just goes to show that one small mistake or lapse in judgement can turn out in tragedy...thankfully not in this case, but it could've easily turned out differently. Nobody is perfect, and I think there are a few on here that are a bit too self-righteous. 

I've been out in some big seas, and luckily it was on a ship that could handle it. But, it definitely teaches you to respect the ocean though. You get a new perspective when you're 1500 miles from land and are in seas that make a carrier seem small.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*weather*

Lotsa good info here (little bs).. Learn from this ..Is kind like a fire at sea no place to go except Overboard..cva34


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

FireEater said:


> Yes, but have you ever gone 28 miles out in one knowing that a major storm would be approaching that day?
> 
> Not me, as I know there are way to many variables in place that could and will have you stuck out there like them.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree 100% with this post. Pretty risky going that far out knowing that a frontal system was coming. Sometimes you just got to back off and leave your ride on the trailer. I'm just gald that there wasn't a tragic ending to this. If you have been offshore enough, sooner or later you are going to get caught in a situation where the pucker level hits epic proportions. If you make it through those situations, you learn some really valuable lessons and probably find God in the process.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The Good Lord was looking out for you that day brotha man. There have been several reports like yours on here. Granted, yours IMO is the most detailed and compelling. Thank you for the experience. I have been out when weather comes up and it aint no fun. Just reading it gave me flashbacks and chills. And it also reminded me of some promises I made as well. We all learn from mistakes we make and hope to do better in the future.. Dip


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I guess I will chime in as well. I won't get on my soap box about heading offshore knowing a front is coming in as we are all grown folks here and should know the consequences to our actions. Personally, I would not have been anywhere offshore on Sunday. That's just me. Glad you all made it back safely. 

My crew got caught out in the storm on Sunday. I knew full well we were going to get wet. I also stayed close to shore and near some bay cabins that we could run to for shelter when the storm hit. That was my plan A before we even left the house. No problem right? Well what I wasn't counting on was the fact that the place where we were going to run to for shelter got real shallow with the winds kicking up and making the shallow place even shallower. I had to get my crew to bail out and push while waves were crashing into my boat. I wasn't worried about drowning I was ticked off that I put myself in this stupid situation. We managed to get back on top heading into the winds and circled back and made it safely in. Fortunately we were on mud and not shell when we got stuck so my boat was fine. My bilge pump stop working but I managed to find the loose wire underneath the center console and she fired back up. I made a list of things I should have done differently and hopefully I will be better prepared if something like this happens again!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

My only question is, was it really worth it?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

This sort of thing has happened before, usually within a couple of weeks of Memorial Weekend. These May storms get intense. If one hits during a weekend a few hours after sunrise, it's a guarantee plenty of boats will be on the water, and lots of harrowing stories told. Factor in the short Texas derby snapper season, and even more boats will get caught offshore.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm real glad i haven't read any reports of anybody drowning, or being seriously injured. I've always been one to push the limits of what my boat(s) can handle, and i'm still alive. I've been scared half to death a few times, plucked from the water by another boat once. I'll never, ever, bash someone for doing something in a boat that i would consider foolish, because its all a learning curve. Everybody wants to own a boat, everybody wants to fish, and the blue water bug is a very contagious one. I made several trips offshore last year in a 17' skeeter. Twice out to 23 miles. A handful more in the 10-15 mile range. I've got an 18' CC hydra sports now, and its finally in order and ready to use. Plan on running offshore again this summer. 

Sunday's weather should not have been a surprise to anyone, but it was. To those who went out before it, and made it back on a wing and a prayer, i'm confident you'll err much more on the side of caution, and watch the radar more closely before your next trip out. This mess was aviodable.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Factor in the short Texas derby snapper season, and even more boats will get caught offshore.


That's what is so screwed up with this short Snapper season in June. People are just gonna say [email protected] the Torpedos and hit the jetties when they should just stay at home. And for what? I bet them Snapper at HEB look like a bargain when you have to go get beatup in choppy seas just to say you caught your fish offshore.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been in some very snotty seas offshore in a 20 foot single engine boat with nothing but a compass..................Once


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Call it ignorance or call it humility on the part of the original poster, but I gotta give him credit for sharing his story. We have all made mistakes in our lives, some worse than others, and I can imagine that very few of us would ever step up and admit such a thing in a public forum. I know that I would be embarrassed to admit such a thing. Anytime you get in a boat, even under ice cream conditions you are taking risk. Is it worth taking any risk over snapper, redfish, or trout? We calculate the risk and do it anyways.

What happens when you hit an obstruction in the water running down the ICW, get thrown off your boat, and get knocked out without a life jacket on? I see plenty of you out there without a life vest. I think not wearing a life jacket while running is just as silly as going out knowing a storm is on its way. My wife is going to be in the same situation if I drown offshore, or drown in the bay. We all gotta do what we can do to minimize risk, especially when other people are effected by our decisions. Stay informed, have a game plan, always plan for the worst. 

I say if his story helps one boater make a more educated judgment about going offshore in the future then it was worth sharing. So lay off the name calling. I think he was coming from a good place in sharing. 

Very glad to head you made it back.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I don't understand how people got fooled by this system. I checked 3 forecast and they all showed it hitting the coast at 9:30-10:00. I did not go off shore I fished the bay and knew if I was not back at the dock by 9:20 I was going to be in for a long day. On the trailer by 9:25 with 4 reds and a 24in trout was not done cleaning fish when the wind wall hit. 

I am glad most everyone made it in somewhat safe, but this system was well forecasted and easy to see coming.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Y-Not said:


> I've been in some very snotty seas offshore in a 20 foot single engine boat with nothing but a compass..................Once


LOL " you lean fast" cva34


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Too many of you guys have watched too much TV and have the Captn Sig syndrome


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

everybody makes mistakes it happens

just remember experience is a tough teacher she gives the test first and then the lesson


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

God had and has your back give Him the glory and go tell it on the mountain brother Im so glad yall were ok this must change a non believer to a believer.For there is no other under heaven amongst man that can save us no not one, Gods word not mine.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Salty_Dawg said:


> *Originally posted on wrong forum. Mods please delete the other. Thank you.*
> 
> Sunday morning at 4:30 AM at Boyd's on the TC Dike. A group of us gathered for bait and discussed the weather. Most agreed with the reports that had that storm system arriving in the middle of the afternoon. Winds were supposed to be ~5 mph out of the south til then. The NOAA broadcast seemed to support this, as did the local weather reports, and the data from the buoys.
> 
> ...


 if your going to be stupid, you better be tough. way to tough it out.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to hear the OP made it back safely and this can be a lesson learned for all parties involved and people reading this thread.

I've been offshore in the 30 mile range in a 21' deep V boat a few times. However, I wouldn't have even considered going offshore even in a 30 plus foot; twin engine, offshore boat knowing the Sunday forecast. 

It's one thing to be putting around a shallow bay in proximity to land, however, offshore or even the jetties for that matter are a different story. The weather forecast should be checked the morning of departure just in case something changed overnight. 

Also, as stated previously, with the technology we have these days; a weather report can be accessed with nothing more than the average smart phone that just about everyone carries nowadays.

The majority of incidents last weekend could have been avoided with nothing more than a little common sense and forward outlook. I'm not here to judge provided I'm not close to being perfect.


----------

